# So I thought I'd find out what all the fuss is about. AMV8



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Will be driving one this weekend. Will post some impressions/pics.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Dangerous hobby that.

I have a dealer fairly local to me and have been tempted to test drive one on several occasions. Through fear of dishing out another wedge of cash I have, so far, resisted.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> Dangerous hobby that.
> 
> I have a dealer fairly local to me and have been tempted to test drive one on several occasions. Through fear of dishing out another wedge of cash I have, so far, resisted.


It a mate's, so only peer pressure. :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Impressions ? Pics ??


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Loving my aston, just cant drive it for a few weeks as ive just had a major op on my shoulder. :?


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

I'm thinking of a getting one after I've done with my RS4, I think they look beautiful.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

How is Nick? :wink:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks stunning, 8)

Sounds even better! 

But performance feels as if it could just be a little bit better! :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So how was it? Drop dead gorgeous. There is not a more handsome car in it's class.

It's a beautiful car to look at. Great presence. Proportions are spot on and it is actually very compact in stature, Nice arse, handsome face. Overhangs are perfect and body is not overly adorned and detailed with extraneous slits, bulges, scoops, lights etc. It's all nicely restrained and cohesive in the tin. I don't think anyone would disagree. Shame about the add-on bee sting aerial tho - they always looked best on a mark II golf. It's a blemish on the other wise perfect Vantage exterior looks.

The door handles are different - they are recessed and quite thin - you push them in a bit then pull them out. Amanda commented about damaging ladies' nails. I wasn't overly concerned with that detail. The doors open slightly upwards and with a nice action. Entry is easy and the door shuts with quite a light feel and not the thunk factor that one may expect. However once inside its a very pleasant place. Dash is nicely covered in black leather, the instruments look nice - quite chronograph-like, but not Lexus tacky. Switch gear nicely laid ut and good quality. Plastics are pretty good. Indicator stalk obviously from a Focus or other Ford, and the wheel rim feel quite thin (compared to BMWs who have fatter rims). Otherwise all is good. The ignition key is a another Ford item: you have to push it in turn it around, depress the clutch, then hit the Starter button on upper centre console. Bit of a palava but rewarded with a nice V8 sound when it fires. Gear selection is positive and precise, handbrake on right of driver. Visbility out is OK - although it is hard to see the nose end when pulling out of a tight space for the first time.

We are off. All controls nicely weighted and placed. Throttle response not at all manic or twitchy, plenty of travel. Pedals feel very heel and toeable and the steering spot on for low speed moves. Brakes a bit squealy and slightly dead on first push. It's very easy to drive and not at all highly strung. The LINN hi fi is superb, but that is not the best sound on offer... It all feels pretty special.

All warmed through. Pick up some speed and let it run out in second. WOW. The noise it makes over 4K revs is grin factor 10. Now I know why they say - it's a great sounding engine on song one of the best around to my ears Sounds like a Spitfire. Those folks walking their dogs on the Bristol Downs thought so too. heh heh. People like this car. Good job as it draws quite a lot of attention. Anyway it hits the rev limiter quite softly. Sheds speed well and feels very 4 square on road. The ride is firm but I am used to stiffly sprung German cars. Interior not rattling or creaking. Side window let in the rain water that just moved off the roof.

It doesn't feel that shattering fast, but it is certainly quick. Not the hardset puncher I have driven, but power delivery very linear and it runs to the red line with increasing vigour - just like a good N/A engine should. We didn't hit any silly speeds, but Ben, who had just driven back from France in it along with 2 * Ferrari M360s said it accelerates nicely away from the peages, and the M360s were no quicker away. Plus at 100+ mph it still pulls with vigour! I don't doubt it. It's one of those cars that is probably faster than it feels. 11 secs to 100mph is plenty fast enough for most. A bit more muscle would suit it.

Traction on coolish tyres and slighly damp roads not brilliant. The AM V8 packs a relatievly low 300ft lbs so I was not expecting it to wag the tail quite so easily in 1st and second. But it catches even more easily. It's a fun car to drive. We left town and let the speeds up - I didn't go above 85mph ish cos it's not my car and I had Amanda with me. She's fallen in love again and whoops with delight every time we hit 4K rpm - which is at every opportunity. This is a car to drive with the windows down, which incidentally squeal a little on their runners. There is plenty of A road grip and this is a really good engine chassis combo. Not scary fast and it all flows nicely. About the same as an RS4 in sheer 'go' terms. Handling is far superior though and the Vantage flatters the driver. Now at a bit more speed, the brakes and steering are even better and there is bags of lateral grip after a great RWD turn in.  Everyone wants you to pass them and getting let out of junctions is even easier than in the BMW. It is a good chassis and easy to place with the accurate steering. No 4Wd car I have owned/driven steers as well.

It's wonderful car and AM have done a great job. Would I like one? You bet, it's pleasure to look at, to be in and to drive - both slowly and at speed. It's all the sports car you could really need: stunning looking but not trying too hard; fast enough; a classy British brand with good heritage; nice interior and good fast road GT. Would I buy one? Nope, for the main reason that it didn't really feel like a me car - that's hard to quantify, but has something to do with fatter, older more florid-faced men in Astons, and the Jaguar Effect. Plusneither was I thinking, 'love to get this on track'. It's not tha tsort of car. My Â£85K would probably still go to Weissach purely for the driving experience. The AMV8 has the Porsche licked in every other area though. I can't comment on service or quality but nothing fell off during my short stewardship.

Amanda would go for the AMV8. I think that stunning looks aside, it needs that 430hp at 100hp/litre, rather than the stock 380hp, which I think is a bit mean for Â£85K. It compensates in other areas though. The Aston Martin badge has great cachet that Audi and BMW just cannot match at that price,

But I still loved it. And anyone would have suspect judgement (in my view) not to love to run one. Can't comment on owning one but another mate had a nightmare with his DB9. And for Â£85K it needs to be nigh on perfect.

But once you hear that exhaust over 4000rpm, not much else matters....

Some mediocre pics that dont really do justice (was too busy driving)

Amanda being very careful reversing...










Nice dash architecture:










Roofline is lovely:










Shame could capture the exhaust crackle:









Those are LED thingies down insdie edge of headlamps:









A nice place to spend time:










Console:










My turn next, please!










Reality:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> How is Nick? :wink:


Fine I think - not spoken for a while. At that other SW co and now driving a 997T I hear. AM bought back his DB9 ....


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

I have to admit, i keep sitting in mine, even though i cant drive it yet.
It keeps drawing me into the garage to sit in it.
2 weeks to go, and i can drive it.
8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Stunning bit of kit that!

Am I right in thinking that they are about Â£85/90k once you've added options?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> Amanda would go for the AMV8. I think that stunning looks aside, it needs that 430hp at 100hp/litre, rather than the stock 380hp, which I think is a bit mean for Â£85K. It compensates in other areas though. The Aston Martin badge has great cachet that Audi and BMW just cannot match at that price,


Think i read (probably in EVO) that the prodrive remap comes at around Â£8500 or something similiar  ....and you don't even get a bonnet scoop for that :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Its enough as it is, dont think it needs anything else. I paid 87k for mine, and when i finally get on the road i will give a full review on here.
Ill leave the r8 review to Jampott.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Its enough as it is, dont think it needs anything else. I paid 87k for mine, and when i finally get on the road i will give a full review on here.
> Ill leave the r8 review to Jampott.


Why? As you'll own both, it'll be a good comparative review...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

I hate to say this, but i think youve a better car pedigree than me, so better comparisons to older cars.
And, before driving the tt i was using volvos and mondeos , before that escorts.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I hate to say this, but i think youve a better car pedigree than me, so better comparisons to older cars.
> And, before driving the tt i was using volvos and mondeos , before that escorts.


Nah, wrong I'm afraid...

The 3 cars in my sig are the only 3 respectable cars I've ever owned 

I've driven a couple of others, but that's the limit of my experience I'm afraid... :lol:

However, I never let stuff like that get in the way of having an opinion. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

lol. Oh yeah, i passed on lisa's details about her fingerprint jewellry to a friend opening a diamond store. 
He was truly impressed, as was i. Expect him to be in touch.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> lol. Oh yeah, i passed on lisa's details about her fingerprint jewellry to a friend opening a diamond store.
> He was truly impressed, as was i. Expect him to be in touch.


Cheers


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Great review Gary. Does that one have the Linn Hi-Fi in it ?

James


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just picked up this week's Auto Express, and was interested to see it was reviewing the R8 against its 3 "leading rivals".

Porsche 911 with the sports performance kit
AMv8
Jag XKR Coupe

I wouldn't say it was a "Hands down" victory, but the R8 came out on top:

"That the R8 pushes the 911 so hard in the driving stakes just shows the leaps Audi has made in the last few years. Its blend of comfort and handling is unmatched".

About the AMv8 they said:

"Compared to the German duo, the Aston feels slightly under-developed, with one or two rough edges. But there's no faulting its style or sense of occasion."

FWIW the Porsche came 2nd, AMv8 in 3rd and the Jag in 4th.

Its quite a good comparative review, if anyone is interested. "Audi's first supercar is a masterpiece."

"None of its rivals, not even the 911, could keep pace on tight, twisting roads..."

They liked the weight distribution of the AM, but said its suspension and damping let it down, and the heavy clutch, and didn't like the Ford / Volvo switchgear.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

your bristol based, you could have taken me out a spin at least :lol:


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Gary,

What is the delivery time if you were to place an order today ??

I inquired 2 years ago only to be told the order book was closed, at least 3 years delivery, preference to existing AM owners but I could submit a "Letter of Intent" to purchase albeit the dealer, Stratstones, would be under no obligation to supply a car.

Now that the initial hype has died down, the speculators have cleaned up and the new Jaguar and Audi provide additional competition I assume the dealers are now not quite so dismissive.

TJS


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

jampott said:


> Just picked up this week's Auto Express, and was interested to see it was reviewing the R8 against its 3 "leading rivals".
> 
> Porsche 911 with the sports performance kit
> AMv8
> ...


I read it this morning. Good read.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Is this you? You look absolutely nothing like I remember. Nothing like at all!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked up this week's Auto Express, and was interested to see it was reviewing the R8 against its 3 "leading rivals".
> ...


Honestly, when talking about comparative reviews, I hadn't even realised it was in the mag this week...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

p1tse said:


> your bristol based, you could have taken me out a spin at least :lol:


Yep, could have... :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Excellent review.

Gorgeous car. I want one!

Proper manual gearbox, no silly flappy paddles.

It looks bigger in the photos, than it is in real life. It's actually smaller than a Monaro.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TJS said:


> Gary,
> 
> What is the delivery time if you were to place an order today ??
> 
> ...


I believe there is a good steady supply of cars now, the initial buzz has settled. One year old cars can be had for around Â£75K - so at Â£85K they are losing about Â£10K in a year, which is par for course, but still Â£200 a week without turning a wheel.

As per the AE review, the AM V8 does have a sense of occasion unmatched at this price.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Are you REALLY wearing trainers Gary?

Whilst not doing sport? :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That's my mate not me. He is a trendy gay, so therefore allowed to where trainers as leisure apparel. :roll:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

garyc said:


> That's my mate not me. He is a trendy gay, so therefore allowed to where trainers as leisure apparel. :roll:


I think the expression that you are looking for is "metrosexual". It means exactly the same thing except the individual may be in denial and not yet "Out".

p.s. Enjoyed the review. Am I right in thinking that whilst it is a lovely car, in the real world of parking in car parks and on the street, long stints at the wheel in driving rain, returning to the car when you've been on a long walk and you're covered in mud and taking stuff to the tip its sense of occasion would actually detract from the ownership because you would feel that your lifestyle didn't do the car justice? And if you did have another car for mundane uses the Aston would never get out of the garage? In a way, is it just _too_ special?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> That's my mate not me. He is a trendy gay, so therefore allowed to *where *trainers as leisure apparel. :roll:


Your letting you're standards slip. 

Just in case anyone thinks I got that wrong - it was intentional.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > That's my mate not me. He is a trendy gay, so therefore allowed to where trainers as leisure apparel. :roll:
> ...


In one! It would have to be an indulgence car. I don't think it would attract the envy-vandalism that so afflicts German and Italian sports cars, but I would still have reservations about leaving it on the street. It would be very much a third car.

Still lovely though.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > That's my mate not me. He is a trendy gay, so therefore allowed to *where *trainers as leisure apparel. :roll:
> ...


Aren't we all sweetheart? :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did you highlight my post?

:wink: :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oh, I'll highlight your post anytime.

Especially with those shoes and that bag. :-*


----------

